# Enjoy my slingshot life!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Behind my house is a bamboo forest very quiet, about half year ago, I fixed a short metal pipe there as a target.I shot it behind the door about 15m distance.Most of the time, I could hear the voice of the pipe ding-ding.It's wonderful,I like this feeling so much! What about you?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The sound of different targets is one of my favorite things while shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that kind of outdoor shooting. I set various targets around the woods at different distances with brush obstructing ect. and walk and shoot the course.Whenever I start to slump in my shooting I go out to my course and it renews my natural instinctive shooting abilities.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

quite good!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

treefork said:


> I love that kind of outdoor shooting. I set various targets around the woods at different distances with brush obstructing ect. and walk and shoot the course.Whenever I start to slump in my shooting I go out to my course and it renews my natural instinctive shooting abilities.


It seems that we are similar feelings~


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice pictures. Its so good to just get out in the woods. And the sound of ammo hitting its target is one of the best sounds.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a bamboo forest behind my house too. However I'm in Texas and it is far too thick to enjoy. You have a nice secluded area there, enjoy it!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the ding ding sound too, it's like music :headbang:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes I like it too. I have a metal pipe I like to shoot too.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a few soup and soda cans tied around the garden that I shoot with BB's while in the car port.


----------

